# Semi-truck from outer space?



## JayC

This is the weirdest looking thing I have ever seen. A picture in this case is worth a million words:






I forget what the truck is actually called. I think it was Italian or German. I had a site for it once with more pictures and all sorts of info, but I have since forgot what it is.


----------



## Doc

How'd you like to see one of them coming up behind you on I-95?  You'd think you were on the Outer Limits.  I wonder if we'll ever see them on US roadways?


----------



## Junkman

*AERODYNAMIC SEMI TRUCK OF THE FUTURE?*

To the original of the picture.........


----------



## ddrane2115

with lots of silly little pop ups.  

ugly truck though...............


----------



## humor_me

ddrane2115 said:
			
		

> with lots of silly little pop ups.


 


OH OH, I'm a winner................... 


wonder what I won.... ...the right to fart?


----------

